# C cell mini mags



## bykfixer (Mar 13, 2016)

Mag has begun making the mini mag in a C cell size. ML25LT (LED) and ML25 IT (incan).
They are available in the usual colors minus camo (thusfar?) and can be obtained in 2 cell or 3 cell. 

Here's mine so far: 
A few gentle mods have taken place.




^^ L to R;
- 2 cell blue LT, to remain stock. Edit: it got IMEDIONS and an acrylic hard coat ultraclear lens

- 2 cell red IT(with pewter bezel), 18500 lifepo4's with pvc pipe spacer, 4 C/D cell Mag Star II, Acrylite diffused lens.

- 2 cell pewter LT (with red bezel), AA eneloops with adapters, Acrylite diffused lens, lanyard added. 

- 2 cell pewter LT, Rayovac alkaleaks, home made orange peel reflector, acrylic ultraclear hardcoat lens.

- 3 cell pewter LT, AA eneloops with adapters, Streamlight Stinger ant-roll device, acrylic ultraclear anti reflective lens.

- 2 cell black LT, IMEDION cells, Stinger anti-roll device, acrylic ultraclear anti reflective lens.

- 3 cell black LT, AA eneloops with adapters, Stinger anti-roll device, acrylic ultra clear hard coat lens.

Not shown: 
- 2 cell silver IT, serial #00000109, staying NIP
- 2 cell silver LT, serial#00010114, staying NIP
- 2 cell pewter LT, RIP, parts light.

Coming soon;
- 3 cell black IT, 18650's with PVC spacer, Streamlight TL3 or MagStar II 6C/D bulb, Acrylite diffused lens, and when possible glass lens and metal reflector.

Let's see your maxi-mini-mags.


----------



## Backpacker Light (Mar 14, 2016)

I also love the C cell Mag-lights. They seem to hold better in your hand than the D size.

You have a very nice collection!


----------



## bykfixer (Mar 14, 2016)

^^ Glad you like.

My favorite is the good ole 4C. 
But I had a mini mag style 3 C show up today. It's like carrying a full sized 2C.




^^ this is an incan project.


----------



## StarHalo (Mar 14, 2016)

When you already have multiple threads on a particular light like this, creating more just means it's harder to find data/responses from individual posts later..


----------



## bykfixer (Mar 15, 2016)

Thank ya.

But I don't get your point.
Would you rather there be 1? As in any speak of a Mag C sized mini mag all be in 1 location? 

Seems to me there are 4 threads about these. 
1 is in the general section and probably has the most input, but was started by somebody else.
2 was the first one, which is about the incan version in the incan section. Again started by some one else.
3 was my impressions thread in the budget section, which I hope to eventually see as a reference thread.
4 this one, which is a relaxed thread show casing the C size mini mag in stock or modified platforms. Nothing fancy about it. 

The one in the general section seems to be the most informative thus far. Plenty of folks made remarks about this curious new product by MagLite. But if it's like most threads in the general section it'll disappear in a few days... into the abyss of forgotten threads. 

Well being this is a new light, I figured new territory for flashlight modders and fans to post their assortment of them as time passes. Nothing complicated, just pure enjoyment. That's why this one. 

The incan thread will eventually disappear as well. But in the meantime some of the potentials of that version will be discussed for a time. 

Go back and look at all the threads about the 6P, the Elzetta Alpha, the Streamlight TL 2, or various others. When the Pelican M6 arrived there were all kinds of threads about it.


----------

